# Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???



## schtrs (14. Juni 2013)

Zwar schon in einem anderen Forum, aber hier vielleicht auch passend:

Was ist eigentlich in Hirtshals los?

Hat irgendjemand aktuelle Infos.

Nachdem ich die letzten 35 Jahre jedes Jahr nach Hirtshals gefahren bin, macht mir die gegenwärtige Situation doch ein wenig unsicher.
Ich habe schon einige Kutter kommen und gehen sehen. Ach was waren das noch für Zeiten als man mit der MS Benbola rausfahren konnte. Dieses Schiff wurde längst nach Schottland verkauft und liegt jetzt dort auf einem Schiffsfriedhof.
Dann gab es die MS Mille. Auch ein hervorragendes Schiff, aber die Reederei ist nun insolvent. Gleiche Reederei war auch im Besitz der Ms Fyrholm und der MS Fio. Über den Verbleib der MS Fyrholm hab ich keine Informationen. Die MS Fio bietet zwar Hochseetouren an, liegt aber meistens verwaist im Hafenbecken. Über die MS Tinker brauchen wir nicht reden, da diesem Boot der Charme eines Kutters fehlt. Und wer mal das Vergnügen hatte, auf diesem Kahn zu angeln, wird mir beipflichten.
Und die MS Albatros ist ein umgebautes Gasschiff.
Ein Schiff der ersten Stunde gab es bis letztes Jahr noch.
Die MS Michael Frank. Hatte zwar auch eine wechselhafte Geschichte mit einem Fastuntergang, aber ich persönlich habe auf diesem Schiff immer meine Fische gefangen.
Entsetzt musste ich feststellen, dass die Homepage der MS Michael Frank seit Anfang der Woche nicht mehr existiert.

Ich persönlich fahre dort inzwischen mit einem befreundeten Fischer in einem kleinen Boot raus, doch verwundert mich die aktuelle Situation sehr. Für Kurztripps 4 - 6 Stunden, scheint es kein Angebot mehr zu geben.

Was ist denn in Hirtshals eigentlich los? 

Man sieht inzwischen auch, dass die Touristen wegbleiben. Fähren nach Norwegen fahren nur noch ein mal am Tag, und die Einkaufsstrasse ist wie Tod!

Hat vielleicht irgendjemand Infos für mich?


----------



## Airferdo (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

Ohh, die MS Michael Frank, die habe ich persönlich schon mal in den Hafen gefahren (nein es war nicht der Fastuntergang) der Kapitän war supernett und wir haben viel gequatscht ! Schade drum ich hatte da gut gefangen aber ich schätze mal, das die da oben einfach zu selten rausfahren können und zu wenige Angler haben um sich halten zu können. Tja und zu den Fähren,mal ehrlich wenn man mal sieht was eine Fährüberfahrt mitlerweile kostet wundert mich das alles nicht mehr, da fliege ich ja bald mit 3 Leuten in den Urlaub von. Hirtshals-Kristiansand in den Ferien 4 Personen mit Auto und Anhänger für 785 Euro !!! Macke wa.....


----------



## Pinseler (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln hatte ich auf der MS Michael Frank. Es hat mich begeistert. Auch auf der Benbola waren wir mal. Dann ab der Jahrtausendwende sind wir aber nach Hanstholm gefahren zum Angeln. Die Fische waren dort größer und die Ausfahrten hatten mehr den Charme einer Angeltour als einer netten Touri-Ausfahrt. 
Ich verstehe es auch nicht, dass in Hirtshals sich nicht mal ein richtiger sagenumwobener Kutter etabliert. Die haben die Norwegenrinne doch viel näher vor der Tür als in Hanstholm und könnten deshalb ein vielseitigeres Angebot schaffen. Von Hanstholm und Thyboroen werden viele Spezialtouren angeboten auf denen mal richtig tief gefischt wird. Ich denke viele echte Angler sind irgendwann durch mit dem Dorschangeln in bis max. 50m. Die MS Thailand war eine Hausnummer und nun ist es die MS Bodil. Die stellen dänische Rekorde auf, nicht nur in puncto Dorsch und sind in den Medien präsent. Aber Hirtshals hat nichts Vergleichbares hervorgebracht - jedenfalls weis ich davon nicht. Und ich glaube, dass das deren Problem ist. Außerdem ist die Ecke um Hirtshals in puncto Ferienhäuser viel teurer als Thy. Das mag auch ein Grund sein dafür, dass es in Thy besser läuft mit dem Kuttergeschäft.


----------



## LAC (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

Kurz gesagt: die angler fehlen


----------



## Seele (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*



LAC schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: die angler fehlen


 

Dies Entwicklung kann ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen, weil es werden immer mehr Angler, warum dann gerade da so wenig. Am Geld kanns doch nicht so extrem liegen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

Fakt ist so eine Tour ist extrem teuer, das kann sich heute nicht mehr jeder leisten. 
Dann die vielen Ausfalltage, an denen der Kutter trotzdem Kosten verursacht. Wahrscheinlich wird es irgendwann eng für die Eigner. Wenn die MS Bodil nicht noch das Angelgeschäft hätte sähe es vll. auch anders aus.


----------



## LAC (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*



Seele schrieb:


> Dies Entwicklung kann ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen, weil es werden immer mehr Angler, warum dann gerade da so wenig. Am Geld kanns doch nicht so extrem liegen.



Das glaube ich dir, dass du es nicht verstehen kannst -  reichlich angler können dieses nicht verstehen, da aus der ferne alles anders aussieht, als die wirklichkeit ist. 
Natürlich werden es immer mehr angler - wir vermehren uns halt stetig, dafür werden die fische immer weniger  und in der zeit, wo geiz ist geil angesagt ist und schnäppchenjagd, können mir die angler sagen, wo sie im internet, einen wirbel für drei cent preiswerter kaufen können - das finde ich bis zu einem gewissen grad gut, weil man sich informiert, sagt aber auch viel aus. 
Jedenfalls ist das der erste erfolg wo sie was angeln können, ein schnäppchen schlagen um fischarten zu angeln benötigt man jedoch eine andere ahnung.

Wir reden aber hier nicht von cent, sondern von reichlich euros, denn solch eine kutterfahrt, die kostet halt geld und der eigner, hat ja nicht eine einrichtung für sozialschwache angler in dem er die fahrten sponsert.
Wenn´s laufen soll und der angelkutter nicht minus einfahren will, schätze ich, müssen mindestens 1000 euro täglich eingefahren werden.  Dieses ist kaum der fall dann sind wir hier noch an der nordsee wo nicht das ganze jahr saison ist. Deshalb ist diese branche angeschlagen. 
Es ist ja bekannt, dass reichlich angler, wenn die letzte stunde geschlagen hat - abgezockt wurden, gelder wurden eingenommen, die fahrten abgesagt und vieles mehr. Aus der ferne konnte man dieses gar nicht richtig beobachten, dabei waren doch der kapitän oder zweiter mann vor einem jahr noch so nett. All dieses was ich erwähne ist passiert und hier im board veröffentlicht worden und ich habe noch reichlich böse schandtaten gehört, was so alles abgelaufen ist, die nur wenige kennen. So sieht die situation aus.

Für kleines geld können die angler ja dorsche fangen, jedoch in der ostsee in dänemark im kleinen belt, da kann man dann noch seine frau am ufer immer ein zeichen geben, wenn man einen gefangen hat, da wird auch kaum kraftstoff verbraucht, da man nur wenige minuten zum angelplatz fährt.
Mit solchen fahrten sind einige angler aber nicht mit zufrieden -  man will ja in den großen tiefen angeln - von rekorden wird berichtet - das kostet halt in allen bereichen mehr u.a. mehr zeit, mehr kraftstoff - kurz mehr geld, aber auch mehr wissen vom angler und kapitän ist gefragt - sonst war´s nur eine schöne fahrt.

Betreffend mehr geld: einen kahn von 35 m länge habe ich mal gechartert, da sind wir mit über die doggerbank gerutscht und bis zu den orkney inseln gefahren und zurück - war eine tolle fahrt und und wir hatten unterwegs auch windstärke 11 erlebt.  - 6000 ltr. kraftstoff wurden verbraucht. Es ist auch bezahlt worden - so können angelfahrten aussehen.
Die queen mary 2,  hat 4 dieselmaschienen, von denn jeder ca. 3,1 tonnen pro stunde verbraucht. 10.000 ltr. pro stunde
Hinzu kommen noch zwei gasturbinen, die mit leichterem marinedieselöl betrieben werden.Mit dem was da pro std durchläuft, könnte man mit einem golf ca. 170 ooo km fahren, rund  4 x um die erde fahren. 

Und da regen sich einige angler schon auf, weil sie 300 km in dk fahren, und der kraftstoff pro liter einige cent höher liegt als in deutschland.  und sie zweimal ihren tank von 60 ltr. füllen für ihren urlaub.
Sie beklagen sich auch über das bier, da es etwas teuer in dk ist, lassen aber die pfandflaschen in dänemark, weil sie ja so finanz. gut bestückt sind |supergri oder scharf rechnen und kraftstoff sparen wollen, weil sie dann nicht so viel gewicht transportieren - das kostet kraftstoff.
So sieht die wahrheit aus, sehr lustig finde ich das alles.

Jedenfalls eine alte gurke (schiff) von rund 17 m länge, die kostet gebraucht schon über 150.000 euro, neu unvorstellbar und die jährlichen kosten, die kann sich ein angler, der keine ahnung von schiffe oder boote hat vorstellen bzw. welche kosten für solch ein schiff anfallen, für die jährliche unterhaltung ist.
Und da diese kosten, kaum einer richtig kennt,  sind halt vielen anglern diese fahrten zu teuer -  sie haben halt falsche vorstellungen.  
Vergleicht man sie jedoch diese fahrten mit den hochseeangelfahrten in den tropischen ländern, da kostet eine tagesfahrt - mit kleineren sportbooten  - schon die summe, wie in der nordsee, mehrtägige angelfahrten angeboten werden und die gefangenen fische gehören nicht dem angler, sondern dem eigner und die arbeiter auf dem boot bekommen im monat so viel geld, wie einer in dänemark am tag. 
Da kann man von großen summen reden, wobei auch dort keine fischgarantie gegeben wird und man sie wirklich suchen muss.

Wer die angelei betreibt, darf nicht glauben, dass sein gelandeter fisch,  gewinn abwerfen würde, das geht nur, wenn einer super angeln kann und sich auf bestimmte fischarten spezialisiert. Wobei ich glaube bzw sogar sage, dass dann über 95 % mit methoden arbeiten, die nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun haben - bester ort wo dieses zum teil zu sehen ist, ist hvide sande.


----------



## AAlfänger (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

@LAC
Im großen und ganzen gebe ich dir recht mit deinen Ausführungen!:m Aber was deine Ausführung zur GEIZ IST GEIL Mentalität angeht, muß ich dir widersprechen! Wenn man mittlerweile hier die Kostensteigerungen der Lebenshaltungskosten und die Lohnentwicklung vergleicht bleibt den Leuten hier garnichts anderes übrig. Wir haben hier keinen Mindestlohn von 13 € wie ihr in Dänemark, dafür aber fast Vollbeschäftigung (Minijobs, geringfügig beschäftigte oder der sogenannte Niedriglohnsektor, die mit Hartz 4 ihren Lohn ausfstocken müssen damit sie einigermaßen über die Runde kommen!) Übrigens bekommen die Rentner in Westdeutschland dieses Jahr eine Erhöhung von sagenhaften 0,25%. Du kannst ja gut rechnen|supergri und kannst sehen, was dabei rauskommt bei einem Durchschnittsrentner mit 950 € nach 45 Arbeitsjahren.
In letzter Zeit wird hier bei uns auch viel gemeckert, das viel bei Kik und anderen Diskountern Klamotten gekauft werden. Das ist aber für viele Familien (Betonung auf Viele) die einzige Möglichkeit ihre Kinder so zu kleiden, das sie nicht von anderen Kindern ausgegrenzt werden;+.Sollen diese Menschen nun alle Zuhause bleiben? Da finde ich es schon gerecht, das sie mit ihren bescheidenen Mitteln versuchen, das Maximum für sich herauszuholen!

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Zander_Ulli (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

Hallo,

möchte auch noch mal ein kurzes Statement dazu abgeben.
 Also ich habe letztes Jahr meine erste Gelbe Riff Tour mit der MS Mille gemacht und die hat mir super gefallen. Die Fahrt auf der ich dabei war ist aber zufälligerweise auch die letzte der MS Mille gewesen. Ich habe immernoch den Skipper, diesen alten Seebären, vor Augen der Abends im Hafen traurig in seinem Steuerhaus gesessen ist.
Aber ich muss zugeben dass ich wenn möglich das nächste mal auch von Hanstholm aus fahren will. Der Hauptgrund dafür liegt für mich ganz klar an dem Filetierservice. Wir sind nach unserer Tour noch lange totmüde am Filetiertisch gestanden bis wir alle Fische verarbeitet hatten. Damals ist ganz klar die Entscheidung gefallen: Das nächste mal nur mit Filetierservice. Aber ich finde es natürlich auch ganz ganz schade dass so viele Kutter in Hirtshals aufgeben müssen.

Gruß Ulli


----------



## LAC (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

@ Aalfänger

Ich gebe dir auch recht, denn einige angler müssen wirklich scharf  rechnen, damit sie über die runden kommen, da das geld was sie bekommen  kaum ausreicht.
Wenn ich von "schnäppchenjagd" oder "geiz ist geil"  poste, dann sind das werbeslogen, die in deutschland mit psychologischen  hintergründen entstanden sind und ganz schlimm sind und inzwischen bei einigen menschen ihre wirkung zeigen. Nun kann es sein, dass  sie auch bei einigen menschen beim staat, in einrichtungen usw. schon fuß gefasst haben, mit  der wirkung, dass ein euro jobs oder was auch immer angeboten werden bzw. geld  geben, wo kaum einer zurecht kommt.
Auch ein art, wie das geld in der  kasse bleibt, ich akzeptiere wenn man ein schnäppchen machen kann, das  ist ok, wenn die menschlichen züge erhalten bleiben und nicht über  leichen gegangen wird.
Die grenzen werden aber nicht mehr gesehen und einige denken nur an sich.

Hier  wurde aber über den rückgang der angelkutter gepostet und warum dieses  so ist. Nun müsste ja alles bei den kuttern bestens laufen, da ein  zuwachs bei den anglern zu verbuchen ist. Aber was nutzt es, wenn wir von  zuwachs bei den anglern reden, die jedoch nicht das geld haben für  solche fahrten bzw. dass sie freitags fisch essen können, das sind zwar  liebe und nette menschen, jedoch müssen einige sogar sich noch ihren  fisch fangen, da sie kein geld haben ihn zu kaufen.
Nun lieben einige  die angelei so stark, dass sie das tag und nacht förmlich machen und sich dadurch bereichern können. Was macht man nicht alles  bei schlechten zeiten.

Die eigner der angelkutter haben es sehr  schwer und die wenigen angler, die das geld haben, die reichen nicht  aus, deshalb geht es bergab. In mastholm in deutschland oder in  heiligenhafen, da lagen früher 15 schiffe und mehr, alle häuser im  umkreis von mastholm wurden von anglern belegt. Aus ganz deutschland  rollten die busse an, zig fahrten wurden gemacht - ich kenne die zeiten  sehr gut.  Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie es heute dort aussieht - vor  einem jahren sah ich in mastholm ein kutter liegen.

Die eigner  der angelkutter die machen ja kein schnäppchen bei den fahrten, einige haben so kalkuliert, dass sie sogar pleite gehen. Da spielen halt mehrere gründe eine rolle, keine angler, schlechtes wetter, usw.

Nun regen sich einige auf und es wird gepostet - die preise sind alle zu hoch - natürlich für die, die kein geld haben.
Wobei es bei den kreuzfahrtschiffen boomt, da kostet ein tag weitaus mehr - es muss doch geld da sein.

@ Zander Ulli
Wenn ein filetierservice angeboten wird, dann ist dieses ja noch ein kleines zubrot für den eigner oder helfer. Es liegt nicht am filetierservice, dass der kahn seine letzte fahrt macht. 
Wird der filetierservice mit in der fahrt eingeplant, und die kosten auch, dann kommen noch weniger angler, weil einige sagen, dass kann ich auch selbst machen - liegen aber seekrank in der ecke.

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

Einen Filetierservice gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile auf jedem Kutter! Natürlich nicht umsonst...aber ich finde wer zig Kilo Filet vom Kutter zerren will der soll dafür auch Geld bezahlen. Ich persönlich finde es vollkommen, überteuert sind solche Touren auf jedenfall nicht...Firmen kommen und gehen, und so werden sich auch in Hirtshals wieder Kutter finden. 
Auf den ersten Blick sind 340 Euro viel Geld für eine 2 Tagestour, und man soll soetwas bestimmt nicht mit Fisch auswiegen den so ein Morgen auf hoher See ist das Geld alleine schon wert. Meine Meinung ist wer gerne Fisch ist muss dafür halt auch etwas bezahlen...


----------



## anschmu (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Einen Filetierservice gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile auf jedem Kutter! Natürlich nicht umsonst...aber ich finde wer zig Kilo Filet vom Kutter zerren will der soll dafür auch Geld bezahlen. Ich persönlich finde es vollkommen, überteuert sind solche Touren auf jedenfall nicht...Firmen kommen und gehen, und so werden sich auch in Hirtshals wieder Kutter finden.
> Auf den ersten Blick sind 340 Euro viel Geld für eine 2 Tagestour, und man soll soetwas bestimmt nicht mit Fisch auswiegen den so ein Morgen auf hoher See ist das Geld alleine schon wert. Meine Meinung ist wer gerne Fisch ist muss dafür halt auch etwas bezahlen...


Meiste nicht , das 340€ nen bischen happig sind , bei einem Durchschnittsverdiener !


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

Nö, bei dem was man geboten bekommt nicht...nämlich erstklassiges Fischen und einen Top - Kaptain...sowas kostet eben Geld...man soll sowas ja auch nicht jede Woche machen...aber 2 - 3 sollten doch kein Problem sein


----------



## Harrie (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*



Zander_Ulli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Aber ich muss zugeben dass ich wenn möglich das nächste mal auch von Hanstholm aus fahren will. Der Hauptgrund dafür liegt für mich ganz klar an dem Filetierservice. Wir sind nach unserer Tour noch lange totmüde am Filetiertisch gestanden bis wir alle Fische verarbeitet hatten. Damals ist ganz klar die Entscheidung gefallen: Das nächste mal nur mit Filetierservice. Aber ich finde es natürlich auch ganz ganz schade dass so viele Kutter in Hirtshals aufgeben müssen.
> 
> Gruß Ulli





Hi
Ulli

Der Filetierservice ist in Hanstholm nicht umsonst und auch nicht im Fahrpreis enthalten(Orlas Flotte).

Die Arbeiter der Fischfabrik verdienen sich damit ein paar Kronen exrta.


----------



## LAC (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

@ anschmu

Ich sehe es auch, wie bordie stefanwitteborg es schon erwähnt hat, die fahrten sind ok, man bekommt fisch und der preis stimmt auch.
Das einige den preis als zu hoch ansehen, kann ich auch verstehen  - es geht aber nicht anders.
Es fahren ja auch nicht alle einen mercedes.


----------



## Charliechicken (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

Genau, für unsere jährliche Tour mit Freunden zahle ich den Preis gern, da auch der Service und freundliche Umgang mit uns Anglern stimmt :m ( Mille, Emma Line, Molboen ) In D habe ich meine 1. Mehrtagesfahrt gemacht. Kapitän hat Geld eingesammelt, ( auch Anzahlung erfolgte ) saß abends noch in der Kneipe , und war am nächsten Tag ... weg !!! #d In DK hatte ich noch nie Probleme, Geld zurück bei Wind usw., deshalb zahle ich gern dafür. Filetierservice wie in Polen kenne ich dagegen nicht, haben die Jungs der Fischfabrik gemacht. 

Was ist denn mit der Mille passiert ? Und die anderen ? 

Gruß Charlie 

2014 mit MS Albatros am Riff


----------



## Zander_Ulli (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

Die Geschichte mit dem Filetierservice sollte vielleicht nicht überbewertet werden, aber ich persönlich finde das eine feine Sache. Und das der dann ein bisschen extra kostet für den der das haben will ist ja auch in Ordnung. 

Gruß Ulli


----------



## mtechniker2002 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

Hallo,

also wir fahren fast jedes Jahr nach Hirtshals zum Dorschfischen.

Anfangs waren wir mit der Baltic 1 (gibts nicht mehr...) unterwegs, da war der Service oft nicht ganz so toll, aber gefangen haben wir meist gut.

Die letzten Jahre waren wir ein paar mal auf der ORCA 3 unterwegs und fahren nächstes Jahr mit der ORCA 1 (auch nur gutes gehört), weil die ORCA 3 an unserem Termin schon ausgebucht ist#c.

Die bieten Mehrtagestouren an, entweder 3 Tage oder 4 Tage.

Bei gutem Wetter wird am Gelben Riff auf See übernachtet #6 und man kann fischen bis einem die Arme schmerzen :vik:

Die Orca 3 bietet einen Klasse Service #6, der Kapitän (Aage) ist sehr nett und versucht sein bestes, dass die Angler ihren Fisch fangen. Er hilft auch beim gaffen und gibt gute Tipps.

Auch die Crew auf der Orca 3 ist sehr nett und zuvorkommenden (Ehepaar: Sanja und Sasha):
Sanja kocht an Bord (sehr gute Küche) und Sasha unterstützt die Angler, wo er nur kann und kümmert sich um das Boot und bietet gegen eine geringe Bezahlung auch einen Filetierservice an.

Im August fahren wir wieder hin :l die Vorfreude ist schon riesig.

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit |supergri

Schönen Gruß
mtechniker2002


----------



## Charliechicken (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

Hallo mtechniker,

bucht ihr das ganze Schiff und was kostet das pro Person ? ( darf man das sagen ? ) |rolleyes

Gruß Charlie

2014 Albatros 1 ( für Infos immer offen )


----------



## mtechniker2002 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

Die verlangen pro Tag 160 Euro inkl. Vollpension und Bettwäsche.         

Schönen Gruss
Mtechniker2002


----------



## mtechniker2002 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

.... und wir sind meistens zu viert unterwegs, die restlichen acht Personen sind andere Angler.

Wenn du die Orca 3 googlest dann kommst du auf ihre
Internetseite mit Terminen und Preisen (Last Minute ist günstiger).

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Charliechicken (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

Danke schon mal, schau ich gleich mal rein.

Tschau, Charlie #h


----------



## schtrs (18. August 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

So, ich komme grad aus Hirtshals. Die MS Michael Frank fährt definitiv noch heraus. Und nach wie vor geben sich die beiden Skipper richtig Mühe. Das ist schon ein Unterschied als auf den vom Commerz gelenkten anderen Kähne. Konnte lange mit Ihnen sprechen. Denen machen die deutschen Schiffe starke Konkurenz. Die Orca Gruppe sowie auch die Ostsee Star. Die deutschen buchen halt lieber über ein deutsches Unternehmen. Die Ms Fio sowie die Albatros gehören zusammen. Gegenseitig werden sich dort die Passagiere zugeschoben. Die Tinker gibt es auch weiterhin. Die fährt auch bei den unmöglichsten Wellengang raus. Das ist bei den Einheimischen seit Jahren bekannt und man amüsiert über die Wagemutigen. Die Kutter haben alle zu kämpfen. Das liegt daran, dass die deutschen Touristen in den Nachbarorten ausbleiben. Früher waren die 4 Stunden vormittags und nachmittagstouren fast immer ausgebucht. Ganze Familien sind mitgefahren. Heutzutage ist man froh, wenn man einmal die Woche eine 6 Stunden Tour anbieten kann. 
Jedenfalls werde ich nach wie vor die einheimischen Fischer unterstützen. Die Fänge sprechen für sich und ich bin sicher damit den Skippern im Rentneralter ein wenig unter die Arme zu greifen.


----------



## Pinseler (19. August 2013)

*AW: Kuttersterben in Hirtshals???*

Wir sind auch immer mit den dänischen Skippern rausgefahren. Das sind halt echte Typen und die Kutter sehen auch ästhetischer aus. Im Urlaub im Ausland will ich mich ja auch nicht immer unter Seinesgleichen begeben...


----------

